# Quadruple Stop at the Beginning of the Russian Dance in the Nutcracker?



## jgviz

Hi,

I was wondering if Tchaikovsky intended for the first chord that the Violin I section plays in the Russian Dance of the Nutcracker to be played as a quadruple stop instead of divisi. It's not marked divisi in the score.

Thanks,

Jason


----------



## Op.123

I'd imagine so, it's a very simple quadruple stop so would make sense


----------

